# I started dreaming at night again



## patientx (Feb 27, 2013)

After I began going out and getting some social life back, I have noticed that I have started having dreams again at night. Normal dreams - not nightmares or anything.

The sort of dream where you wake up and you just feel refreshed at having a good night's sleep.

I am dreaming almost every night now.

I used to dream a lot when I was a kid, but I dreamed a lot less once I got older and started working. I guess my life became boring, or I just became too unhappy, so I dreamed less.

Anyways, it feels nice to be dreaming again. I feel younger and happier.


----------



## fsujoseph (Sep 3, 2012)

Ahh I envy you, I do not dream much anymore, or at least not vividly. I'm really interested in lucid dreaming, but that requires writing down your dreams O_O


----------

